# العمارة البيئية الجزء الاول



## mahmoud nur-ed-din (2 فبراير 2006)

_السلام عليكم _

_ارجو مناقشة هذا الموضوع مع سابقة _
_وسوف اتبع هذا البحث بسلسلة من ابحاث نظريات العمارة و تكنولوجيا البناء ولا اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع يناقض سابقة عن الامالوف لان كل المبانى يجب ان تتماشى و تنسجم مع البيئة محققة البعد الايدرولوجى و الايكولوجى مع اضافة البعد التاريخى لضمان انصهار المشروع مع البيئة_
*جذور العمارة البيئية: *

_ظهرت العمارة البيئية في الحضاراتت القديمة في صورة محاولة الإنسان للتأقلم والتعايش في بيئته وتباينت صور هذا التأقلم من استخدام المواد المتاحة في البيئة المحلية في العمران مرورا بطرق استخدامها وانتهاء بالأساليب التي اتبعها للتعامل مع عناصر البيئة ومحدداتها من الأمطار والرياح والحرارة وضوء الشمس وغيرها..._



_ففي مصر نجد أن إنسان الحضارات المصرية القديمة استخدم المواد المحلية وهي الطوب اللبن والبردي والأخشاب في منظوماتهم المعامرية الخاصة مثل مساكن العمال في حين استخدموا الأحجار الطبيعية ونحتوا في الجبال منظوماتهم المعمارية المقدسة مثل المعابد._



_وفي العمارة الإسلامية اتجه إلى العديد من المعالجات البيئية مثل استخدام الملاقف والقباب والأقبية والفراغات الداخلية وكذلك الأخشاب في المشربيات وغيرها.. وكل ذلك كان في إطار تأقلم الإنسان مع بيئته. _



_وكان هذا الاتجاه سائدا على مر العصور والأزمان، فلم يتجه الإنسان إلى تجاهل بيئته مطلقا، وإنما حاول بشتى الطرق التأقلم مع عناصرها.... إلى أن قامت الثورة الصناعية._





*حركة الحداثة في العمارة:*

_The Modern Movement In Architecture:_

_مع بداية الثورة الصناعية في القرن الثامن عشر تغيرت كل النظريات المعمارية التقليدية وبزر تركيز كامل وشديد على الوظيفة والكفاءة الاقتصادية كمنبع للتصميم. وتجاهل المعماريون إرضاء حاجات الإنسان الفيزيائية كدرجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة وشدة الإضاءة وغير الفيزيائية كتحقيق الراحة النفسية ومراعاة الجوانب الثقافية والحضارية والاجتماعية، كما اتجه المعماريون إلى توحيد المفردات المعمارية عالميا، وعاملوا المنشآت كما لو كانت آلات. ومن هنا ظهرت فجوا واسعة عميقة بين العمارة والبيئة._



_وقد سمى المهتمون بدراسة الطبيعة والاتزان البيئي هذه العمارة باسم "العمارة المدمرة" "__Destructive Architecture__" لأنها أثرت سلبا على البيئة واتزانها الطبيعي._



_في أوروبا في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر كان التصنيع يحث الخطا وكذلك الاكتشافات العلمية "لداروين" و"ليل" وآخرين أعادوا تشكيل فهم الإنسان للطبيعة، كما حدثت تطورات ملحوظة في تقنيات الإنشاء والتشييد المعماري خصوصا في مجال استخدام الزجاج والمعادن والتطور في تقنيات الإضاءة الصناعية والتكييف._



_وقد كان "جون راسكن" من الأوائل الذين رصدوا أضرارا التقدم الصناعي ونادى بأن على العمارة ان تتجاوب مع البيئة وكتب في مؤلفاتته بأن " الله أعارنا الأرض لنحيا عليها بعض الوقت وهبة منحة عظيمة، لكن ملكيتها تؤول لأبنائنا وأحفادنا أكثر مما تعود لنا، وليس لدينا أدنى حق في أن نتجاهلهم أو ان نشركهم في عقاب على جرائم لم يقترفوها أو حتى أن نحرمهم من نعم وهبها الله لهم، ليس لنا ادنى حق في ذلك"._



*الحداثة والعمارة:*

_Modernism & Nature:_

_تعتبر الحداثة عموما نقيضا للطببيعة والعالم الطبيعي والفوارق المكانية، كما تعتبر استجابة عالمية للتقدم التقني، وقد ظهرت بهذا المعنى بوضوح في أعمال بعض المعماريين مثل "والتر جروبيوس" و"ميس فاندروه" و"فيليب جونسون" كما أنها شملت التصميم الحدسي والاتجاه العضوي لمماري "لوكوربوزيه" و"ألفار ألتو" و"فرانك لويد رايت" وكذلك التعبيريين من أمثال "إيريك مندلسون" و"تاوت". فقد اعتبروا من عمالقة ومؤسسي حركة الحداثة على الرغم من أن لكل منهم نظرته المغايرة للعمارة، إلا أنهم وضعوا اللبنة الأولى والنواة الأساسية للعمارة البيئية المعاصرة._


*العمارة الذكية:*

_التفاعل بين الإنسان والعمارة والبيئة هو مظهر رئيسي من مظاهر الحضارة الإنسانية. في أثناء الثورة الصناعية ظهر فهم خاطئ بهذه العلاقة فقد اعتقد الإنسان ان عليه ان يظهر قدرته على قهر الطبيعة مستخدما أدواته وإمكانياته التقنية، ولم يتبين خطأه إلا بعد ان بدأت الأزمات البيئية في الظهور._



_ولم تدمر العمارة المدمرة البيئة فقط وإنما دمرت أيضا الهوية والسمات الثقافية للمكان._



_وقد بدأ المعماريون في إعادة تعريف كلمة العمارة الخضراء لإقناع المستخدمين بمزاياها وقدرتها على الوفاء بالحاجات الوظيفية للمنشآت، لكن كانت المشكلة في تركيز العمارة الخضراء دائما على ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة وتحقيق الراحة الفيزيائية للمستخدمين فقد كان الاهتمام منصبا على إنقاذ الطبيعة فقط._



_العمارة الذكية هي تلك العمارة التي تهدف إلى تقليل استهلاك الطاقات الطبيعية وإلى استخدام المواد الطبيعية في البناء. ومثل هذه العمارة تحقق هدفين غاية في الأهمية في وقت واحد فهي أولا تقلل الضغط على موارد الطاقة الطبيعية غير المتجددة كما أنها ثانيا تعزز الاستخدام وتزيد من كفاءة استخدام المنظومة المعمارية._



_ولا نستطيع تجاوز هذه المرحلة دون الالتفات إلى ما حدث في "الغورنة" تلك القرية التي ظهر فيها فكر المعماري المصري "حسن فتحي" عام 1946م والتي اعتبرت العمود الفقري لحركة العمارة الخضراء في مصر. _


*حسن فتحي " انظر تحت قدميك وابن"*

_عندما ابتعث الرائد المعماري "حسن فتحي" نمط بيوت النوبة المبنية بالطين والمسقفة بالقبب والأقبية في بداية الأربعينيات لم يكن يخترع شيئًا من عدم، ولم يكن يبتعثه أيضًا كفلكلور يبغي منه أن يحوز إعجاب الأثرياء والأجانب لما يجدون فيه من غرابة وطرافة، إنما كان هذا نابعًا من مسئوليته كمهندس معماري يقوم بدور رائد وهو إحياء التراث المعماري المحلي للعمارة الشعبية المصرية؛ إذ وجد فيه الحل المناسب إن لم يكن الأمثل لمشكلة شديدة الإلحاح وهي توفير بيت لكل فلاح فقير في الريف المصري، بتكلفة اقتصادية منخفضة تناسب دخل هذا الفلاح، على ألا تنتقص هذه التكلفة المنخفضة من حق هذا الفلاح في أن يكون له بيت متين وواسع ومريح وجميل. _



*جماليات البسطاء *

_فالبيوت المبنية بالطوب اللبن والمسقفة بالقبب والأقبية حازت جدارة ليس لما فيها من جماليات معمارية فقط، بل ولنتائجها الاقتصادية الجيدة حين تم إخضاعها للحسابات الاقتصادية في التكلفة، والحسابات العلمية والهندسية في المتانة وتصميمات البناء، بالإضافة إلى تناسبها وتجاوبها مع البيئة المحيطة، فخامة الطين التي تُعَدّ مادة البناء الأساسية في هذه البيوت خامة موجودة ومتوفرة في البيئة الريفية من هنا تنعدم تكلفتها تقريبًا، وقد أثبتت البحوث العلمية التي أجراها حسن فتحي على هذا النمط من البناء مدى قوة خاماته وتناسب تصاميمه.. من ذلك تلك الشواهد التاريخية التي تمثلت في بعض العمائر والبنايات والبيوت التي بقيت على الأرض المصرية، مثل: مخازن قمح الرامسيوم بالأقصر التي يعود تاريخها إلى أكثر من 2500 سنة، وهي مبنية بخامة الطوب اللبن ومسقفة بالقبب والأقبية؛ إذ أفصحت بالدليل الواقعي أن هذه الخامة والتصميمات من القوة والمتانة بما جعلها تعيش آلاف السنين. _

_وإذا كانت بيوت النوبة التي لا يختلف على جمالها ومتانتها وحسن تصاميمها مبنية بالطين والطوب اللبن فقد استنتج حسن فتحي أن العطن والعتمة في بيوت الفلاحين الفقراء ليسا راجعين لكونها من الطين، بل يرجعان إلى الطريقة العشوائية والمعوزة التي يبني بها الفلاح بيته من دون مرشد معين بعد أن انقطع عن تراثه، وفي نفس الوقت لم تُعنَ العلوم المعمارية الحديثة بتقديم حلول مرشدة له في بناء بيته في حدود اقتصادياته وإمكانات بيئته. _

_فالفلاح المصري الفقير إذا كان يستطيع أن يبني جدران بيته من الطين، فهو لم يكن لديه في حدود خبرته وإمكاناته أن يتغلب على مشكلة تسقيف بيته، فالأخشاب التي يسقف أغنياء القرية بها بيوتهم لم تكن متوافرة في البيئة وتكلفتها ليست باستطاعة الفلاح، ومن ثَم فقد كان الفلاح إما أن يسقف بيته بحزم "البوص" (الغاب)، وهو سقف هش تنشأ عنه مشكلات كثيرة ولا يفي بالغرض، أو يتركه هكذا عاريًا، فطريقة التسقيف بنفس الخامة التي بنيت بها حوائط البيوت "الطين" على هيئة قبب كان الفلاح قد انقطع عنها ولا يعرف مهارات بنائها، وقد ظلَّت هذه الطريقة في النوبة وإن كانت متوارية عن باقي قرى الريف المصري، ولا يعرف مهارات بنائها إلا البنَّاءون النوبيون الذين لم يكن يطلبهم أحد أو يوجههم؛ لتعميم طريقتهم الرخيصة والمتينة والجميلة في تسقيف البيوت في جميع القرى المصرية. _


----------



## معماري معاصر (2 فبراير 2006)

مشكووووووور جدا على هذا الموضوع القيم .....و نحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## mukarameng (30 مايو 2006)

ياسيدي العزيز والله كوني مهندس بيئة فانا اتحيز في تقييم هذه المواضيع لذا ساقول لك شكرا على هذا المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## karam_arc (7 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووورررر جدا على الموضوع


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

والله فيك الخير على اعطائنا هذه المعلومات


----------



## romar (15 مارس 2007)

شكرااا لك عالموووضع البيئي ....................ومزيدا من التقدم....بس ياريت ايكون الخط اكثر وضوحا ....... م. بيئة


----------



## HEBA ABDO (17 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات جميلة


----------



## لؤي مجيد (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر لك على هذا الموضوع .
واود ان اشير هنا الى انه ومع الاسف ان اكثر المعماريين من العرب قد استلهمو تصاميمهم في العمارة من الغرب مما ظهر لنا كتل معمارية غريبة عن الواقع والظرف البيئي العربي فحصلنا بالتالي على مشاكل كنا بعيدين عنها .
الخلاصة / لو تمعنا بالعمارة العربية القديمة وبمصطلح اكثر شمولي العمارة الاسلامية واستلهمنا منها الافكار العامة واضفنا المفيد من تظريات الحداثة وما بعدها لتوصلنا الى نظام وتشكيلات معمارية تلائم حياتنا وواقعنا
(والحمد لله الذي لايحمد على مكروه سواه)


----------

